# US archery coaches



## Moebow (Jul 8, 2010)

You may have just hit someone that isn't interested or otherwise busy. Keep trying with others. Yes, theoretically, the higher the level 3,4,5 the more training and experience the individual has.

Arne


----------



## pineapple3d (Oct 23, 2002)

What are you looking for just form, yardage or everything?


----------



## SUBIEDUDE1020 (Sep 6, 2012)

I really need to start with the basics. Ive been back into shooting for a few years but was never taught how. I pretty much just picked my friends bow up and started shooting. So i have some bad habits. I shoot decent but once i got into the target seen ive noticed my inconsistencies.


----------



## pineapple3d (Oct 23, 2002)

I would look for a good coach around your area. Ask some of the top shooters out there. If you are interested you can always set up a visit to Arizona.


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

Some of the coaches really don't "coach" 

they have the title maybe because they needed it for their own purpose or their own organization, "4H" etc.

Don't give up, keep contacting people and you'll find someone.

I do coaching several times a week, but I also have my own Pro Shop and ranges on site. So, it's a little easier for me to schedule people.

Sorry, I'm so far from you, about 1 1/2 to 2 hours away. You do have some really great shooters in your area, most have day jobs but may have some time on the weekend or evenings.


----------



## SUBIEDUDE1020 (Sep 6, 2012)

There are a good number of people on the website in this area. I live 20 minutes from tru-ball and an hour from shrewd archery so there is some big archery business around here. Ill keep looking and thank you guys for the help. I was getting pretty discouraged.


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

Look into spring lake Archery. David brings in Larry Wise a couple times a year for coaching seminars.


----------



## f40mcd (Jan 28, 2012)

I'm from PA but have done some online coaching. If you want help and I can assist please let me know. 


USA Archery Instructor
Penn State University Archery/Bowhunting Instructor
CrossFit Coach 
#ishootelite


----------



## 12sonly (Jan 6, 2007)

Wish you were closer I'm a level 2. Willing to help you accomplish what you want.


----------



## Ray Ray (Aug 1, 2005)

It could be he doesn't do 3D. He may feel that he can't help, when in honesty, shooting is shooting. 
He may also just teach recurve, but he should of relayed that to you.

I'm a level 2 & really don't do private lessons. I teach at 4H, & several once a year events. This is mainly I don't have access to a range, unless someone is willing to pay at a public range.


----------

